
Bold and Italic Have Arrived In WorkFlowy - lostbit
http://blog.workflowy.com/2014/01/22/bold-and-italic-have-arrived-in-workflowy/
======
otoburb
Happy about the desktop offline app. Now they need the native offline phone
clients and we're all set. At least they're asking for votes on the blog[1].

[1] [http://blog.workflowy.com/](http://blog.workflowy.com/)

